# I had a groom today...look I have eyes!



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well Binky wasn't all that impressed with her trip to the poodle parlour, she took it well except for when the groomer tried to trim her bum, at which point she got a growl and she tried to bite her...yikes!! I said she was traumatised by a visit to the vet a month ago where he shaved her bum and made it bleed, so she probably associates any contact with scissors around there with pain. Groomer said that she kept pretend trying to see if Binky would calm down and in the end she stopped growling and snapping and was just turning her head, so a few more visits and she should be ok with it. Anyway once I turned up she was totally happy to have her bum done...

Here she is...

Before










And after...looks so grown up and not like her!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely girl, I love the autumn leaves picture. I'm sure she"ll be fine next time she goes x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Binky looks fab...I'm sure you see her looking so different but she looks great. 

I like the darker poos cut shorter so you can see their eyes more 

She has a lovely spikey head which I love ....

Great job and so velvety smooth looking 

xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks gorgeous!!! X


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh wow! Binky looks wonderful!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Binky, gorgeous as ever! Beautiful eyes  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh! Look at those beautiful eyes!! They did a great job!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely groom  Sounds like a nice groomer to try and solve the bum grooming situation.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw thanks everyone! She does look lovely just different 

I keep thinking she is staring at me constantly, but I guess she always was but I couldn't see her doing it due to her mop!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Lovely groom  Sounds like a nice groomer to try and solve the bum grooming situation.


Yes she was a very nice lady...all in her garden shed!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ah Binky looks fab...I'm sure you see her looking so different but she looks great.
> 
> I like the darker poos cut shorter so you can see their eyes more
> 
> ...


You will laugh Mairi the lady said I had done an excellent job brushing her as she was knot free, I didn't have the heart to 'fess up that I had brushed her twice in the 8 weeks I have had her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Little Binky Brown looks so gorgeous!
Kiki was scalped 3 weeks ago tomorrow and she is already beginning to look somewhat shaggy again!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> You will laugh Mairi the lady said I had done an excellent job brushing her as she was knot free, I didn't have the heart to 'fess up that I had brushed her twice in the 8 weeks I have had her!


Oh ye jammy wee bugger!!   

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Little Binky Brown looks so gorgeous!
> Kiki was scalped 3 weeks ago tomorrow and she is already beginning to look somewhat shaggy again!!


Must confess looking forward to the shaggy look returning!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Oh ye jammy wee bugger!!
> 
> xxx


:yo::laugh::laugh: xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is beautiful. I love her eyes and her nose!! I am also a huge fan of the shaggy look, but they look so cute no matter what.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Ohh wow how grown up and beautiful do you look Binky


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Binky you look beautiful x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, Binky looks lovely! 

Coco has her first groom on Sunday at pets at home, just a tidy of the bum, paws and face. I can't wait to see what she looks like!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> awww, Binky looks lovely!
> 
> Coco has her first groom on Sunday at pets at home, just a tidy of the bum, paws and face. I can't wait to see what she looks like!


Tip....tell them not to shave her nose too closely, they did that to Binky and next time I will ask them not to...


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

and yes she does have eyes haa Haa ,,,lumpy


----------



## Bricasjac (Nov 2, 2012)

Mum said I need a hair cut but I love my flowing locks.....I have an appointment on Monday.... If I'm happy i will send you a pic


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Binky is lovely!! What beautiful eyes you have.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Bricasjac said:


> Mum said I need a hair cut but I love my flowing locks.....I have an appointment on Monday.... If I'm happy i will send you a pic


that bow is shameful!!  how did the groom go?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

funny looking at her today, the fur around her eyes has grown back a fair bit and her nose has filled out again massively, and she does look better for it I have to say!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks lovely, its amazing how quickly the hair grows back. and Bricasjac we definitely need a picture.


----------

